# developing Holga film?



## lisa_13 (Apr 22, 2008)

so i just got two rolls of color film developed..$7 each to develop then $1 or each print..5 of the prints were completely black so i dont know why they even bothered...cost me $46...did i just get completely rippedoff?

i only bought the color film bc i was goingon vacation and they had no b&w film...guess im never buying color again


----------



## rob91 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I'm not sure why they printed and charge you for the ones that had nothing on them.

This is the main reason I only shoot black and white. Can't afford to pay that, plus I would never let a lab make the prints for me. I don't have a problem with them developing the film but making the prints is at least half the process. With a Holga it's arguably a lot more than half.


----------



## compur (Apr 22, 2008)

Ask for a refund.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree, also alot of people have problems with holga's. I shot a roll and only 4 photos came out and my photo teacher said "thats better then I did my first time."


----------



## bhop (Apr 23, 2008)

I find that getting holga pics to work right requires 400 speed film and either flash, or bright sunlight.  If I don't have either of those working for me, I don't bother.. 

as far as your price, that does seem pretty high to me, although, probably only by 10-12 bucks or so...  I also only shoot b/w in my Holga because of price.  I can develop it myself and scan the negatives, which I can't do with color.  I think i'd rather shoot color though, because the holga does really cool stuff with color film, but paying 8-12 bucks (developing only) for 12 pictures that may or may not come out isn't in my budget at the moment.


----------

